# Any lfs' open for family day?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

besides big als missisauga?
i wanted to hit lucky's , dragon king, gold ocean and gold garden tomorow but im not sure if theyre open.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

ChuckRum said:


> besides big als missisauga?
> i wanted to hit lucky's , dragon king, gold ocean and gold garden tomorow but im not sure if theyre open.


PJ's Square One is open 11am to 6pm


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

luckys will be open...as market village never closes for holidays..lol

not sure about the surrounding few stores though,


----------

